# Weekend Ferry Crossing



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Intending to be on the midnight ferry Saturday night, any views on how the traffic has been using the A2 instead of A20 into Dover?

Cheers

ian


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Local news reporting yesterday evening Operation Stack still in place so if you are coming down the M20 you will be directed off across to the M2 then onto the A20.

The time you are travelling the traffic will be light. They are hoping to lift Stack later today


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

Latest news is that Operation Stack will be in place at least until Sunday. Traffic is very heavy on A2 and very slow.


----------

